# Sigma 30mm f/1.4 or Canon 35mm f/2?



## locke42 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm trying to find a fast prime for my 60D that fits within the normal focal length. Right now I have a 50mm f/1.4, but it's too long for indoors use, which is going to be my main purpose for using a fast prime. I'm still keeping it for portraits, but I'd like something a good deal wider.

A 24mm would be ideal (closest to the 35mm EFL), but I can't find one on my budget that has gotten decent reviews. It seems that fast primes only start to get good around 30mm onwards.

Anyway, I've pretty much narrowed it down to the two lenses in the subject. Any opinions? Whichever one I choose, I'll be using it in situations that would require shooting wide open.

I'm also considering the Canon 28mm f/1.8, but consensus seems to be that it's pretty soft wide open.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

If you can live with f2.8 then the Canon 28mm (non IS) is an exceptional little lens for the money, same caveats as the 35mm-

Old school AFD focus
5 aperture blades (poor bokeh compared to more expensive lenses)

On the plus side, very cheap, very compact, nice and sharp, fast to focus, nice angle of view on APS-C.

If you want a 24mm then would you consider an MF lens such as the Samyang f1.4....

If you can live without AF and cope with a manual iris that closes before exposure when stopped down (that is conventional EF lenses only stop down at the point of exposure, they keep the viewfinder nice and bright to assist composition and focus) then it is a superlative lens for the money.

I haven't heard brilliant things about the sigma 30, I was on the cusp of buying one but could find no decent reviews.. all middle rated.


----------



## Jotho (Aug 9, 2012)

As I understand this might be out of your budget this time, but I just wanted to share that I picked up the 35 1.4L when I had my 60D and it matched very nice. Now I have upgraded to 5D Mkiii I am of course still very happy. But the combo 35L and 60D is very nice. If you can hold off and save up a little more I can truly recommend it.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 9, 2012)

Jotho said:


> As I understand this might be out of your budget this time, but I just wanted to share that I picked up the 35 1.4L when I had my 60D and it matched very nice. Now I have upgraded to 5D Mkiii I am of course still very happy. But the combo 35L and 60D is very nice. If you can hold off and save up a little more I can truly recommend it.



+1


----------



## weekendshooter (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd like to add that the Sigma 30mm is a fantastic lens for the price and that the focus issues are quite overblown. I owned the lens for several months on my XSi before moving to full frame and it was absolutely fantastic. Sigma has updated the lens somewhat recently with a new smooth outer surface and supposedly better quality control. The things I have read about the new version seem to corroborate my experiences with it.

I actually sold it to a guy who owned a 60D and it handled superbly on that body. Photozone's review is very positive; its performance on crop is much like the 35L on full frame. 

Focusing any wide-aperture prime is hit or miss without AFMA, regardless of the lens brand, so I'd recommend buying from a retailer with a no-questions return policy (Amazon has been great for this in my experience). If you don't believe this point, please read this excellent series of articles on autofocus by LensRentals' Roger Cicala: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/07/autofocus-reality-part-1-center-point-single-shot-accuracy In the absence of AFMA, a good return policy is a must before buying any wide-aperture prime you intend to shoot wide-open.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 9, 2012)

The "vintage" EF 35 f/2 and the 24 f/2.8 are really great lenses and very affordable. The Sigma prime is APS-c only, so limiting to which bodies you can use it on.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Aug 9, 2012)

My only issue with the 35mm f/2 is that it's bokeh is not so good in the presence of linear objects in the background. There's an example in the photozone review of the lens.


----------



## cliffwang (Aug 9, 2012)

If you are not going to upgrade to FF, Sigma 30mm is better. Otherwise, go with Canon 35mm. If you decide to buy Sigma 30mm, I will suggest you buy from Amazon because you can return it without shipping charge if the lens has focus problem. I really wonder how many people has focus issue with Sigma 30mm. At least my and my friend's Sigma 30mm have no focus issue.
By the way, I sold the lens on CL for 350. The resell value might be even higher than Canon lens. There is no worry to try some lenses from Amazon because Amazon has amazing return policy.


----------



## fotografiasi (Aug 9, 2012)

I was in the same dilemma and ended up with the Canon EF 28 1.8 and I not unhappy at all, rather the contrary


----------



## Menace (Aug 9, 2012)

My local camera dealer is very accommodating - letting me try various lenses on my camera body to get a 'feel' for them both indoors and outside in the street. (I'm in Auckland, New Zealand) 

I'd suggest trying both lenses either at your local dealer (if possible) or rent them and judge for yourself. 

Personally, I'd save up a bit longer as previously suggested and get the excellent 35L 

Do let us know what you decide 

Cheers


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

@menace


> My local camera dealer is very accommodating - letting me try various lenses on my camera body to get a 'feel' for them both indoors and outside in the street. (I'm in Auckland, New Zealand)



I remember those days fondly. Treasure and use your accomadating local camera shop. Think of the premium as a service charge..

All we have on the UK high street these days is jessops or currys, who employ warranty salespeople rather than folk who care about photography.

Internet is great for a good price, or for a used bargain. I miss the old proper camerashops though.


----------



## Fleetie (Aug 9, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @menace
> 
> 
> > My local camera dealer is very accommodating - letting me try various lenses on my camera body to get a 'feel' for them both indoors and outside in the street. (I'm in Auckland, New Zealand)
> ...


London Camera Exchange has quite a few branches in England.

I used to buy from Jacobs and them. Now it's just them. In Manchester, the staff are helpful.

Martin


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in Scotland, and disclosure time, worked many moons ago for the dreaded Jessops.

A few of the better guys I worked with their subsequently worked in Jacobs, which was I shop I breifly enjoyed using as a customer.

Now gone. We have calumet, which is great but not handy. Then its Jessops or Currys.

I agree re: LCE. I buy used from them often. Always seem like nice folk to deal with, even though it's only usually over the phone for me.


----------



## papa-razzi (Aug 14, 2012)

I was facing the same decision about a year ago. I heard about the focus issues with the Sigma, so I rented it first.

My personal experience with the Sigma lens on a 7D was that it was hit and miss with the AF. Sometimes it hit and was one of the sharpest lenses I have used. But I was averaging about 20% hit rate. I rented it from Lens Rentals and I know they test out the gear, so the lens itself wasn't malfunctioning. If I had a better experience with the lens I would have purchased one, because it was a very sharp lens.

I ended up getting the 35 f/2. It is a solid performer. For the money you really can't beat it.


----------



## hyles (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll give a try to the 28 1.8. It is a good lens with fast and accurate AF, good bokeh and colors. It may not be the sharpest lens WO, but it is sharp enough. If you close a couple of stop it is very good.
I have had it once and sold it for the 16-35 2.8... then i sold the 16-35 to get the 28 again. Now I use it a bit less just because i got the 35 1.4 L.
Diego


----------



## aj1575 (Aug 14, 2012)

locke42 said:


> Anyway, I've pretty much narrowed it down to the two lenses in the subject. Any opinions? Whichever one I choose, I'll be using it in situations that would require shooting wide open.


I was in the same position as you are now. My list also included the Sigma 28mm f1.8, a rather big, but also very cheap option. The Canon 28mm f1.8 fell out because its softness wide open, and it's price. Somehow price and IQ did not correspond. The Sigma 30mm f1.4 was also an option. The main frawback for my shooting style, would have been the rather large minimum focusing distance (I often can't focus my Canon 50mm f1.4, because I'm to close). 
So I went with the Canon 35mm f2. It is also not perfect, but you can't complain too much at this price point. I use it very often, and it is my walk-arround lens when I only like to carry a small package.


----------



## sach100 (Aug 14, 2012)

I use the 35mm f/2 on FF. 

As expected it is not "very sharp" wide open but of-course your tolerance will vary. The focus ring is noisy and the focus tends to hunt a bit in low light. Also, compared to my other zoom lenses, in manual mode i have to turn the focus ring by a larger amount to acquire focus (not sure if this is the case with other cheaper lenses). Having said that i love the focal length on FF . If budget was not a constraint i would have gone for the 1.4L version.


----------



## rt (Aug 14, 2012)

I faced the same choice some three months ago. 

I visited a Sigma dealer to try out the 30mm f/2 on my camera (7D but I also have a 40D). In a nutshell: I liked the quality of the photos very much WHEN THEY WERE SHARP. Sigma's AF struggles on Canon bodies -- it is OK-ish in bright light but can get really bad otherwise. With most Canon lenses, on peripheral AF sensors, when there's not so much light, at least on xxD / 7D -- it takes time and I need to press the AF-ON button a few times to get focus but I usually do get it. With Sigma, I feel it's worse, there's times when it never focuses correctly (it misses by a tiny bit but it is too much for my purposes, I need the lens to make photos of a newborn baby, eyes must be tack sharp)

I got the 35mm f/2 instead and I am very happy with it. I also very much like the close focusing distance -- again, very useful for newborn closeups.

AF on the 35mm f/2 is loud and not fast (not really slow, but slower than that of 85mm f/1.8 or 400mm f/5.6) but precise.

I really could use Sigma's extra 5mm width so I had also considered the 28mm f/1.8 but ultimately decided against it. I felt the 35mm f/2 had marginally better opinions but most of all, 35mm f/2 was half of the price of 28mm f/1.8 and 30mm f/1.4. This was the money I was willing to risk (and I am very happy with the results of this gamble).


----------



## whatta (Aug 14, 2012)

sigma 30 1.4 is by far my favourite lens now.. I went to a shop and I checked the AF quickly before buying (it was not a scientific test though)..


----------



## boateggs (Aug 14, 2012)

I went through the same thing and got the Sigma from BH. First one had bad focusing and exchanged it, the second one is almost perfect (tested it out after several months for shits and giggles) and am very happy with the Sigma. I have a XSi with no AFMA BTW. It is great wide open for indoor situations, not as awesome as expected closed down or from distances but I have other lenses for those cases.

I have heard that the 35/2 is better for across the frame sharpness and long distance focusing but have no first hand experience with this lens. The 30/1.4 is sharp as crap in the center/midframe on a crop and I love it for what I wanted it for. Hope this helps.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 14, 2012)

Samyang 35mm f/1.4 maybe? Thing is about as sharp as the 35L at 1/3 of the price, although it doesn't have AF. The 35L has the edge wide open, but at f/2 or less the Samyang is right there with it at the center and easily has the better edges. 

Here is a comparison at f/2.8:http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=771&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=121&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=3] [url]http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=771&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=121&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=3[/url]


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> My only issue with the 35mm f/2 is that it's bokeh is not so good in the presence of linear objects in the background. There's an example in the photozone review of the lens.



Agree. The 35 f/2 isn't a particularly good lens and is not at all on a FF. I liked Paul's 28mm lens suggestion.


----------



## eikerir (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a review i did recently of the 30mm 1.4 for video use, it has quite a few examples of the Sigma's performance in different situations (low light, different apertures, etc.)


Yardbless Pro Shooter - Sigma 30mm f/1.4 Review


It's in Spanish but click "CC" for English subtitles (made and uploaded by me, not auto generated by Youtube)


----------

